# Smoked “dirty” chicken stuffed poblanos



## 73saint (Jun 2, 2019)

The other day, when I did that monster cook on the fatboy, I had a little mishap.  I had a foil pan with 4 chicken halves collapse, and the chickens fell in the dirt. I was sick. So, I kept those to the side, and later went upstairs and rinsed them off real good.  

Later that evening, I gave them another thorough rinsing, then took off the skin and deboned them.  

So yesterday. I was wondering what to do with them, and I came up with this concoction. I made a Mexican style stuffed pepper.  Chopped my chicken, added red onion, cilantro, cream cheese, jalapeño peppers, Mexican cheese blend, verde sauce and rotel tomatoes.  That got all mixed up in the kitchenaide, and we almost didn’t make it any further.  The mix was SO good, I knew we were in for a treat with my dirty chicken!






The chicken before I added more goodies. 





The mix, after I ran it though the kitchenaid for about a minute. 

Now, I let that mix set up in the fridge for about an hour.  I bought some pretty poblanos, so I cut them in half and de seeded them. 











Now, it was time to stuff.  I filled the peppers as much as they would hold.  











As you can see, there was still a lot of mix left.  Saved for another meal. My dirty chicken is going a long ways!

Now, I’m fortunate to have a lot of bacon on hand, and I took a 1/4 slab out of the freezer and put it on the berkel, and sliced a bunch ultra thin.






Almost a prosciutto-type of cut.  You could just about see through it, but that made wrapping the poblanos very easy.





Added a few jalapeños for some extra heat. See how well the bacon wrapped?  I didn’t even need toothpicks. 






Into a 350 degree oven for 40 mins or so, then I cranked it up to 400 to crisp the bacon a little better. 

I had a ripe avocado, so I mixed it up with some sour cream and lime juice, put it in a ziplock and cut the corner. This would make a nice creamy topping for the peppers. 






Here they are fresh out of the oven. 





And with the sc/guac mix.  

These were a hit, and I will definitely try these again (next time on the grill).  I wanted to create a thread, so I remembered everything that went into them.  I hope you’ll try them too!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks Great Saints Fan!!
Nice Job!
Now if you want to make them again, do you have to Fumble the Birds in the Dirt?
Like!

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jun 2, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Saints Fan!!
> Nice Job!
> Now if you want to make them again, do you have to Fumble the Birds in the Dirt?
> Like!
> ...


Love it!  Someone caught my dirty bird reference!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh Hell Yeah!
I'll take three please.


----------



## ofelles (Jun 2, 2019)

Great save using the 5 second rule.  Sounds down right tasty


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2019)

These look perfect! Big like!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 2, 2019)

That is what you call the perfect save as nothing goes to waste.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jun 2, 2019)

I’m adding this recipe to my Pepperplate app....

Ingredients:
4 Chicken halves (dropped in dirt, rinsed, deboned and chopped)
red onion
cilantro
cream cheese
jalapeño peppers
Mexican cheese blend
verde sauce
rotel tomatoes

Looks great... Big like!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 2, 2019)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I’m adding this recipe to my Pepperplate app....
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4 Chicken halves (dropped in dirt, rinsed, deboned and chopped)
> ...


That’s awesome!  Lol


----------



## Braz (Jun 2, 2019)

Great save!
Going to pitch this recipe to SWMBO, probably minus the dirt rub though.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 3, 2019)

Man looks killer!! Adding this to my summer to do's. I love stuffing poblanos and this looks premium!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 3, 2019)

Me likes, me likes. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## forktender (Jun 8, 2019)

Damn, those look and sound fantastic.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 8, 2019)

I came looking for this thread and had to use Search to find it.
These delectables straight up belong in *'Poultry'* not *'Veggies'*.


----------



## kelbro (Jun 8, 2019)

I'll be looking for this one again once my poblanos come in. Harvested the first jalapeños last night along with some sweet banana and sweet Italian peppers. Poblanos are just getting started. Can't wait!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 8, 2019)

Your an artist, Saint.

Way to make chicken salad outa chicken poop.

Like.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 8, 2019)

73saint said:


> The other day, when I did that monster cook on the fatboy, I had a little mishap.  I had a foil pan with 4 chicken halves collapse, and the chickens fell in the dirt. I was sick. So, I kept those to the side, and later went upstairs and rinsed them off real good.
> 
> Later that evening, I gave them another thorough rinsing, then took off the skin and deboned them.
> 
> ...



They look amazing!
I could maybe eat 1 or 2 and any more would be playing chicken with my lactose intolerance and I usually lose that battle lol.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 19, 2019)

I am so making these!!!


----------

